

Three quarters of whites don’t have any non-white friends - pessimizer
http://www.washingtonpost.com/blogs/wonkblog/wp/2014/08/25/three-quarters-of-whites-dont-have-any-non-white-friends/

======
TheCoelacanth
The conclusion they are drawing from this data is extremely problematic. The
actual survey they did ([http://publicreligion.org/site/wp-
content/uploads/2014/08/AV...](http://publicreligion.org/site/wp-
content/uploads/2014/08/AVS-Topline-FINAL.pdf)) asks people to list up to
seven "people with whom you discussed matters important to you". 63% listed
four or less people. From that they are extrapolating to the person's entire
social network. For all of the four closest relationships, a majority of
people listed someone that they are related to. Obviously, that isn't a
representative sample of the races in the person's social network, because a
person's relatives will usually be the same race as them.

------
taksintik
Don't see how this is relative to this forum. We should try to keep race +
religion out of tech if possible.

~~~
Ygg2
It's interesting? Not to mention software dev. is probably teeming with
similar racial biases.

How many black people you work with? I don't work or have worked with any.

~~~
mathgladiator
I think software dev has interesting cliques. I would imagine most
government/security work is white and a rare black due to American citizenship
( this may change over the next two generations depending on various political
relationships.).

I have the exact the opposite experience in tech. I can count the whites with
my fingers. Granted, blacks appear to be rare as well, but there are plenty of
Asian and Indian.

What would be very interesting is to see how this changes over the next few
generations. I optimistic, in a south park kind of way, that race will not be
an issue in four generations. I guess one could say that would be a
pessimistic viewpoint.... I mean it sure is depressing that we can't unify
for... I don't space or something more interesting...

